# Does anyone have a non-dairy recipe for veggie dip?



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Preferably Ranch, but anything would do. I'm tired of hummus on my veggies.------------------*JennT*


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.veganmeat.com/rec/ranch.html Apparantly you can get a soy version of sourcream and use it for making dips just like you would sour cream.Search for vegan recepies. Vegan's don't eat dairy. http://www.pastrywiz.com/archive/herbedw.htm Also soft types of tofu (it comes in firmer and softer varieties) could probably be put in a blender and then have whatever dip-ingredients you want added to it.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, K, you're the best. I was just telling Rhetana that I miss Ranch Dip and Mozzarella cheese most of all - everything else has an acceptable soy or rice substitute.------------------*JennT*


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

okay but what about a non- dairy, no soy and no canola oil version of sour cream or cheese?? I am really missing bothMelissa


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Ooo... no soy or Canola? That would really be hard. What about hummus. I know I said I'm tired of it, but maybe you aren't yet. My husband makes it for me - I don't know the proportions, but it's chickpeas (garbanzo beans), tahini (sesame butter), garlic, and olive oil, all pureed in the food processor.------------------*JennT*


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

What about getting the ranch in the packet and trying less milk for thickness??? Instead of reg. milk, try that lactaid milk and see if that works out for you...even if a bit too liquid-ie (if there is such a word ...) it still would taste like Ranch..Pookies Mom


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, Pookie's mom, but I can't have milk at all without the allergic response. But yesterday, I finally found Tofutti's "Better than Sour Cream" and bought a packet of ranch dip mix and made it myself. Wow... it was wonderful, since I haven't had it in so long!------------------*JennT*


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Jenn, I meant the Lactaid stuff, it's not really milk or they do something to it to let people like you have it too







it costs more but you can't tell the difference, I've tried it. But sounds like you've solved your problem anyhow...hope you come up with a good tasting dip


----------

